# If the Fellowship hadn't been broken, could they have still reached Mount Doom?



## Darth Saruman (Jul 14, 2002)

Let's say if Gandalf hadn't fallen and the Fellowship hadn't broken apart at Rauros falls. Would they have made it?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 14, 2002)

They made it when they were broken up.Why wouldn't they make it as a whole? I think the only question is whether they would decide to split up, or go to Mordor together.My personal opinion is that Gandalf would go with Frodo and Sam to Mordor to personally help fulfilling the quest against Sauron.The others would probably go to Minas Tirith.
Hmmm...what about Saruman's betrayal? Now I'm not so sure about Gandalf's path anymore.Who would "cure" Theoden? What path would Gandalf have chosen?


----------



## lilhobo (Jul 14, 2002)

have you heard of the Poseidon Adventure??? methinks they would be eating each other alive


----------



## Adrastea (Jul 15, 2002)

I say they couldn't have, Because the ring would have splitted them up anyway..Most of them would have be lured to the ring like with Boromir. And I think Frodo would be in more pain because it would seems like his clostest friends are traitors at the time.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 15, 2002)

I have often Pondered this . I agree with Illithym person. I think Gandalf would Gone with Frodo and tried to stop Sam from going. Aragorn and the rest would have gone to Minas Tirith. How would he Deal with Frodo not wanting to chuck the ring?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jul 15, 2002)

You know for sure that Boromir and Aragorn will go to Minas Tirith to do battle against Sauron's minnions and that Frodo, Sam, and Gandalf will go to Mordor. The other four are a bit trickier. I believe that they would have gone to Mordor, but it would be wise to take Merry and Pippin to Minas Tirith as decoys.


----------



## Rúmil (Jul 15, 2002)

I think there's no way they'd have all managed to make their way to Mt Doom secretly in a buch of nine with tall Men and Elves and a noisy Dwarf.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 15, 2002)

The reason that the quest was successful in the end was due to the fact that Frodo and Sam went in secrecy and silence. It would not have been possible with nine people striding through Mordor. They would have been seen and slain, and Sauron would have retrieved the Ring.
However, if they would somehow miraculously be able to get to the Sammath Naur without Sauron and his minions being aware of them, I think they would have been in better shape than what Frodo and Sam were then. They might not have been so short on food and drink, and the unified mentality would quite certainly have helped keep Frodo from slipping over the edge. Or then all those people 'trying to lay their hands on the Ring' would have driven him mad and made him claim the Ring long before he would have normally, but there's always a risk. 
Sauron would also concentrate more forces back to Mordor after he had taken Minas Tirith and Rohan, and after Saruman had taken Helm's Deep.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't believe that they would reach Mount Doom.It's easier two small hobbits to go there than an elf,a mumbling dwarf,a warrior and king,and Maia.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 16, 2002)

If they'd all gone it would've been hopeless. Legolas would've taken a shot at Gollum. Gimli would've chopped Faramir's head off. Merry and Pippen would've fallen into the swamp...

Aragorn had made it into Mordor once before (according to a short, rather ambiguous sentence in the Tell of Aragorn and Arwen), but he hadn't had a group following him, nor was it in time of war. Boromir would've fallen to the ring, though I do not think Aragorn would've. He'd already had several chances to grab the thing. Gandalf would've probably attracted attention. 
Anyway, they needed Aragorn's battle stuff to distract Sauron, destroy Sauramen, and save the other two kingdoms...

That's all been said, however.


----------



## Goldberry (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think they would have made it. How would they have gotten into Mordor? Tolkien never tells us what Gandalf's plan was. When Gandalf heard from Faramir that Gollum was leading them to Cirith Ungol, he was scared, so he would not likely have led them there. 

I think Tolkien painted a picture that Frodo and Sam, led by Gollum, was the only way in. And Gollum taking the ring and falling into the Crack of Doom was the only way to destroy the ring. No one would ever give the ring up.


----------



## elf boy (Jul 19, 2002)

I've wondered about this before, I don't think they could of made it. Although they might of made it anyway, they most likely wouldn't of taken up with Gollum, without Gollum they wouldn't of gotten into Mordor. Also, a large part of their success was due to stealth, and it's hard to keep that many people all stealthy like.


----------

